# Should I re-home my budgie?



## Mrblubs

Hello all,

I got my first budgie (Peewee) back in 2010 and kept him alone for about 5 or so months before getting another one to keep him company. That new budgie (Butters) died after about two and a half years due an illness with his lungs. Again, after a few months I decided it was best to get another budgie as I did not have the proper amount of time to meet the needs of one budgie. 

Peewee died back in January of 2015 and I'am not sure why as he did not show any obvious signs of illness. He was around 6 years old which is fairly old, but not as old as he should have been. Anyways, ever since then I've had the budgie who I originally got for Peewee, a female named Ms. Kay (don't ask). 

In February, I will have had her for five years, so I can only assume that her real age is closer to six or slightly above six. Which means for more than half of her life shes lived alone. 

I've tried throughout the last couple years to try and get another budgie for her, yet my parents have not allowed me to do so. They were reluctant in the first place to get a second budgie for Peewee. Part of the reason being is that they say they don't want a never ending cycle of budgies where one dies so you get another one and then that one dies and so forth. Which sort of makes sense, but also does not, as whats wrong with budgies? 
Anyways, they've stuck with their "no more birds" policy for the last 3 years so I am not hoping for a change in heart. They also have never been a big fan of the budgies in general which I am sure you've figured out by now. 

I am also in another province currently for university, and they already have to take care of my other animals and plants, so I doubt they would like to add to that list of work. 

One option I have been trying to make happen (with no avail) is to try and find a budgie that is similar in age to Ms.Kay thus eliminating the giant age gap that would occur if you were to buy a budgie from the pet store. Yet, our local SPCA has not had any nor has local selling sites like Kijiji. And even if I could find one similar in age, who's to say that it would change their minds. 

I am well aware that budgies are flock animals and must be kept in pairs if you cannot be their 'flock'. Which is why I've come to this dilemma if I should just put her up for adoption so she could actually be happy.

I've thought about this a lot over the last few years but have never decided to go through with it as she is my pet and I feel like when I bought her it was so that I could be her forever home. Makes it seem like I failed her in a way. And or maybe I am still holding out hope that my parents will change their mind.

Yet, I also know that she is very unhappy and would benefit greatly if she had another budgie or another owner who could properly be around her and spend time and interact with her. 

I also feel like it would be hard to sell her as I am sure if a budgie owner was given the option of either buying her, a six year old budgie, or some brand new baby budgies they'd choose the later. But who knows.

Anyhow,

What do you guys think I should do with her?
I know the best thing to do for her is give her to another home, but I guess I just need some encouragement


----------



## FaeryBee

*How much time do you spend with Ms Kay on a daily basis?

What makes you so sure she is "unhappy"?

Are you aware that even if you were to get another budgie there is no guarantee that Ms Kay would accept it after the quarantine period? 
This is especially true if she's spent the last 3 years alone.

I'm not certain as to why you feel it is necessary to either get another bird as a friend for her or to rehome her since she's been on her own for several years now. Is it because you've only recently gone to university and she is now being cared for by your parents? That wasn't clear to me from your posting.*


----------



## Mrblubs

For the last six months I have spent zero time with her as I have been away. Before that it was also very minimal. As of now the only attention she receives is getting new food/water and the occasional treat.

Her general behavior is what makes her unhappiness apparent. She used to be quite active and vocal and very curious, and for the last few years shes been rather lethargic and mute. She doesn't really move around or explore her cage anymore and has next to no interest in toys. You can just tell by watching her that shes not enjoying herself.

I am aware of that happening, but I figured it be a good shot to at least try to see if that would make her happier. She generally seems to have a high interest in other birds and often calls at and tries to escape her cage to be with the outside house sparrows. She also is not or never has been tamed, so she is not attached to me, or anyone else in the household. 

I've only recently gone to university yes, but I've been thinking about it for quite a while. Its hard to explain, but yes shes managed to live alone for 3 years but hasn't been thriving so to say.
Like how a betta fish can be kept in a 1 gallon bowl and live for years, but when you look at them they're just floating around not really swimming.


----------



## lbeckman

It sounds to me like a different home might be better for her, but you could try other options rather than selling her. One possibility is networking through a vet's office, either by posting a flyer or by talking to them to see if they know anybody looking for a budgie. Another possibility is finding a bird rescue that you are comfortable with. I foster for a parrot rescue and we have definitely helped a lot of budgies find good homes. What happens with us is that the bird lives in a foster home until adopted. What's cool is that we get a chance to see who seems to get along well with other birds vs who might be better as a solo budgie. Sometimes budgies that come in as solo budgies find another one to bond with and we adopt them out as a pair. Prospective adaptors have to fill out an application, provide references, etc. We also go the home and help get the budgie settled, and then do a follow-up visit before the adoption is finalized. This is just to give you an idea of what you might be able to find in terms of help in re-homing Ms. Kay if that is what you decide to do. While some people who surrender birds to us are more or less dumping the birds to get rid of them, others have come to a decision after a lot of careful consideration that the bird would be better off and happier in a more suitable home, and we help find that home. If you do end up selling her, please don't feel that you have to sell her to the first person who comes along.


----------



## FaeryBee

*It's very sad to hear Ms Kay's had so little attention for such a long period of time.

Given the circumstances you've described, I would say that re-homing your budgie would definitely be in her best interest.

There may well be someone in your area who would enjoy taking in a budgie of her age to give her the love, care and attention she so richly deserves and Leah has offered you very good suggestions.

*


----------



## StarlingWings

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

You've been given great advice. Given the sad situation that Ms. Kay has been going through all these years, it's only fair to rehome her to someone who has the time to devote to her happiness and well-being. It's the kindest thing you can do for her at the moment  

Make sure she goes to a home by doing extensive screening of potential new owners!

Meanwhile, be sure to read through all the links provided above so that during the time you still have Ms. Kay you're able to provide her with the best care possible!  

Keep us posted  

Cheers :wave:


----------



## Mrblubs

lbeckman, I'll definitely check that out! Thanks for the Idea!

Just to clear some things up so I don't sound like a horrible person, her general mood change began around the middle 2016. Before that she was fine living on her own and I was able to properly be there for her. She isn't hand tamed, but does willingly fly out and around her cage and will (with patience) sit on my finger and feed out of my hand. But she's not one those budgies that will hop on your finger right away and let you scratch their head and so forth. She likes to do her own thing. But she is very curious and is always interested on whats going on outside the cage and will try and attack my dog through the cage bars (very funny to watch). 
When Peewee died she didn't really have any mourning period. They definitely liked each other, but she seemed fine after his death. At around this time I was able to spend time with her mostly everyday, especially in the summer. Though throughout the school years it lessened. Which is always about the time I think about re-homing her. 
In the summer of 2016 I was barely home. Maybe home for 1 week or so between trips to my cabin that would last for 2-3 weeks. Then grade 12 approached and that took up the majority of my time and I couldn't find the time to interact with her on a daily basis as I used to. So daily interaction wen't to bi-weekly then to weekly and so on. 
This is why we would have 2 budgies as at least they would always have each other if I couldn't be there.
During this time is when you could tell she was getting bored and lonely. Then even after grade 12 it was another summer that I was barely in the same City as her and then that followed by me moving across the country to live at University. Thus, resulting in minimal to minimal to nothing at all. 
When I traveled back during Christmas she was still just sitting there looking bored and you could just tell that she was unhappy.
If I could have brought her with me here (not allowed pets) that probably would have been perfect. As she could have had ample out of cage time without having to worry about dogs and cats and what not, but not possible. Could have made a nice study buddy. 

So since I'm not going to be home for another 4 months I figured that she probably would do best somewhere else. Plus, me being here makes it less hard (for me) to see her go away.

Anyways,
Thanks for the comments and I'll talk to my parents to decide her future. 
And don't worry, there will be thorough background checks on the would be new owners. When I sold some of my fish before, I asked for pictures of the fish tank and what not they were going to so you can Imagine what I'll ask for for a budgie


----------



## FaeryBee

*Good luck in the rehoming process for Ms Kay.

We'd appreciate an update on how things go.

Best wishes*


----------

